# Boy Names to go with Imogen



## Aunty E

It's making me utterly miserable that we don't have a name for newbaby yet - Imogen had hers by 17 weeks or so, and I feel like this baby is getting short-changed enough by being second, without living without a name. I'm finding it really hard to bond without a name as well, so REALLY need to settle on one.

OH and I don't really agree on very many names at all, he likes names like John, Michael, Ben, traditional and familiar names. I like names which are old-fashioned and a bit different, so Corin, Jasper and so on.

Names we both _sort of _like are Bertram, Edmund, Tristan and Rufus. But none of them are great, IYKWIM.

HELP. please.


----------



## CeeCee2010

How about something thats a bit more traditional but a bit more uncommon? Maybe something along the lines of Jonah? Imogen and Jonah? I'm usually not amazing at helping out with names but this just immediately sprung to mind when I read your post. Sorry if this doesn't help in the slightest! Good Luck X


----------



## CedarWood

Xavier

Albert

Paul

Ralph

Felix

Sebastain


----------



## mandarhino

Wilfred
Marcus
Edward
Miles


----------



## fairy_gem

Unique old fashioned names:

Chester
Dorian
Edwin
Emmett
Franklin
Leo
Tobias
Wyatt
Seth

x


----------



## mandarhino

couple more

Caspar
Nathaniel


----------



## Pippin

Ben? My brothers name. I think Imogen and Ben go well together.


----------



## bumpyboo

Isaac! I love that name and think it sounds nice with imogen!


----------



## Hayley90

^^ I LOVE Caspar, and well... it'd be silly if i didn't plug Harrison!

Harrison and Imogen. It goes, and its not too "modern" but not common either... it can be changed to Harry which makes it more like the names your OH likes...

:) x


----------



## Aunty E

Ooh, all good suggestions. OH is keen on Benedict, which would then be shortened to Ben. We can't have anything with a 'W' in it, as our surname starts with W and it sounds a bit wierd, otherwise we LOVE Edward (and I like Wilfred and Hereward too) :( 

I like Caspar, but OH doesn't, as a slightly pretentious friend of ours called his baby Caspar. No 'I's for us, so no Isaac (or Isambard, which I liked, also Inigo). Felix has been discussed, and is still up for grabs I think. Albert is the name of a close friend's son, so is out, although we love Bertie and Albie.

Having trouble making OH focus, but the shortlist is currently Benedict, Felix, Bertram, Tristan and Rufus. OH has muttered something about preferring a name which doesn't end in N, but I honestly have no idea what he's thinking really. Sigh.


----------



## bump_wanted

Oliver...i may be biased but i think its the perfect name xx


----------



## fairy_gem

Sidney/Sydney
Bernard
Leonard
Reginald.

x


----------



## fairy_gem

I saw this list and thought of you: :flower:

https://www.babywonderland.co.uk/baby-names/boys-names/boys-a-z-traditional.html

x


----------



## alienbabe4321

How about Joel? I think it sounds nice with Imogen.

Maybe if you posted a picture of little'un it would help with suggestions?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Out of all the names you've listed... i only like Tristan... actually i LOVE Tristan! It's so handsome!

Names to go with Imogen:

Imogen & George
Imogen & Oscar
Imogen & Stanley
Imogen & Oliver
Imogen & Arthur
Imogen & Milton
Imogen & Samuel
Imogen & Reuben (nn. Ben?)
Imogen & Thaddeus


----------



## Farie

I'm due in 2 weeks and we still don't have a name!

I like Rufus, Felix and Tristan :flow:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Imogen & Alexander
Imogen & Percy


----------



## Aunty E

That list of traditional names is great! 

I like all of the ones people have posted, although we've had to rule a few out because of family members with the same name (OH's family is ALL BOYS, Mog was a miracle). They got a lot of good ones too - Alexander, Simon, Richard, Philip, Nicholas, Arthur and Percy are all out thanks to them ;)

Off to chat to OH again (we always have pointless long talks at lunchtime) I'll see if he's thought any more about it...

here is newbaby

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/cd4a02a7.jpg

and I guess he'll look a lot like Mog, who is blonde, with dark grey eyes and very bonny.


----------



## CedarWood

KUP :flower:

Here are some more:
Nathanial
Benjamin
Curtis
Louis


----------



## foxforce

I like Tristan, my cousin's lil boy is called that, never come across another Tristan yet :D


----------



## cheree89

I really like Edmund (and the similar Eddard and Edward), partly because I LOVE the nickname Ned. Ned and Mog - now that is cute!


----------



## Bethiex

Arthur
Rupert (I love this name right now!)
Hamish
Tobias 
Edgar

sorry if some of these have been repeated, havnt read other replies :flower:

Beth


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Aunty E said:


> That list of traditional names is great!
> 
> I like all of the ones people have posted, although we've had to rule a few out because of family members with the same name (OH's family is ALL BOYS, Mog was a miracle). They got a lot of good ones too - Alexander, Simon, Richard, Philip, Nicholas, Arthur and Percy are all out thanks to them ;)
> 
> Off to chat to OH again (we always have pointless long talks at lunchtime) I'll see if he's thought any more about it...
> 
> here is newbaby
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/cd4a02a7.jpg
> 
> and I guess he'll look a lot like Mog, who is blonde, with dark grey eyes and very bonny.

Oooh, you've got my vote for Arthur :mrgreen: I'm pretty certain my son will be the only Arthur in his class at school hehe. Somebody earlier on suggested Miles which I'm loving :thumbup: I like your DH's choice of Michael though, I've always liked that name. I'm quite taken with Paolo too and I think Imogen and Leo go lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Aunty E

Well we settled on one in the end - 

Edmund Arthur :) So I guess he'll be Baby Teddy for a bit ;)


----------



## fairy_gem

Cute!

x


----------



## KiansMummy

isaac?


----------

